# Jake ate a tag?!



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Before I could blink Jake ripped the tag sewn in on his tug.....it's a bit bigger then a stamp but plastic. He will pass it right?

GEEEZZZZ!


----------



## JonnyRico (Sep 21, 2010)

She should. Kali ate one of my gym socks (low cut kind) when she was about 4 months old!!! Some how she got into the hamper. I didn't realize she even ate until she pooped it out! 

Yikes!!!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Max can't stand a tag on anything---will rip it off immediately! I wouldn't worry about something that small if it is soft/no sharp edges. We have learned to remove tags from everything (including throw rugs/mats)!


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Just keep an eye on him for any discomfort...it will most likely be OK.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I tell ya...you gotta have 10 sets of eyeballs lol! Im sure he will be ok  Could you only imagine what they eat when we aren't looking!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Tags? Aren't those supposed to be immediately pulled off toys and swallowed? That's what my dogs think anyway, they do it ALL the time! Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

He grabbed the thing out of my hand....ripped the tag off and then brought it back to me! He had the tag in his belly with in 2 seconds flat. I forgot the little tag was on there because I just bought a second one to try to "fetch".


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Did you ever see the show "My dog ate what"? This one little dog ate a pair of thong undies.....twice!!!! The first time the dog passed it but the second pair I think she had to get operated on. Then there was a Mastif that ate 3 tennis balls, just swallowed them lol crazy show.


----------



## Sid (Nov 27, 2010)

My little guy, Luke, always chews tags off blankets, towels, etc. Luckily he spits them out.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

What they are made for! Lol with mine it's the eyeballs of any stuffed animal. Sometimes the nose.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Normally he would spit it out but he was so excited to see the tug he ate it......do they ever grow out of it?


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

I think it depends on the dog. Mine is almost three and he still does it.


----------

